# New Shimano firmware fixes battery indicator and allows tunable eco mode



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Allegedly. Someone please check it out and confirm.

1 bar on Shimano has been so unreliable for me. And ECO mode could be so much more useful with a better top end.

E-TUBE PROJECTŽ


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

This subject interest me. Around here Shimano 8000 is about the only available. Specialized is hard to try allmost sold out. Shimano 7000 and Yamaha are few and Bosh is just not for me before their new 2020 big front ring.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Pretty cool, definite improved features. When it says 3 modes for ECO is it 3 levels of reduced output, or is High, the same as Boost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I can confirm on my iPhone/iOS, you can indeed adjust eco now to 3 settings.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

mtbbiker said:


> I can confirm on my iPhone/iOS, you can indeed adjust eco now to 3 settings.


I might buy a bike with that system, so i am interested.
Being no expert i hate having problems controlling my bike. I did a 2 hrs demo and i did not know the trails so i stayed on econo mode. I loved that there was no jerk. How does it behave on each of those 3 sublevels? I read that on econo the assist level is 80% does that change? Thanks.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

33red said:


> I might buy a bike with that system, so i am interested.
> Being no expert i hate having problems controlling my bike. I did a 2 hrs demo and i did not know the trails so i stayed on econo mode. I loved that there was no jerk. How does it behave on each of those 3 sublevels? I read that on econo the assist level is 80% does that change? Thanks.


To me, it doesn't seem to matter what level in the sub modes you picked, ECO & Trail are very smooth, boost is not very smooth even in the lowest setting.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Dang I missed this post, need to go out and test it. I have had trouble getting the etube app to connect to my Focus bike but just last week figured out that if I have the bike powered by the external battery the app will connect just fine while the internal battery won't work at all. No idea why that would be the case but if it works it works. I did feel that when the shop updated my firmware a few weeks ago (before is recent revision) that the drag on the motor was more pronounced below 60 rpm cadence but that could just be me.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

So the new software actually connected to my bike using the internal battery so that is an improvement. I'd like to know where the old eco setting fell on the new three level scale, I have yet to find any info indicating what the difference is but I should get a ride in tomorrow and may be able to test it out a bit.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

mtbbiker said:


> To me, it doesn't seem to matter what level in the sub modes you picked, ECO & Trail are very smooth, boost is not very smooth even in the lowest setting.


Thanks a lot. I had a 10 min try on roads so i used the trail mode and i agree now i would feel confortable using it on trails. So other than the noise you enjoy Shimano 8000?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

33red said:


> Thanks a lot. I had a 10 min try on roads so i used the trail mode and i agree now i would feel confortable using it on trails. So other than the noise you enjoy Shimano 8000?


I love it, but that's all I know. And honestly the noise isn't bad at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

The old Eco mode is the new Eco-High. People that have tried Eco-Low say it's way too low, so it seems Eco-Medium is the sweet spot.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Vrock said:


> The old Eco mode is the new Eco-High. People that have tried Eco-Low say it's way too low, so it seems Eco-Medium is the sweet spot.


On my 2017 Yamaha i have 4 levels of assist. The lowest is placebo. I guess Ebikes are for everyone and a weak person might benefit but for people who are used to riding bikes it just never kicks in. If i select it i could brag i have 12 hrs range with tons of kms/mph. Maybe if i get injured it will be an option.
I did a demo and in trails i did not know i like their eco.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I find the high eco to be a little too strong when riding with MTBs, but the med eco is about right. I haven’t tried the low eco yet. Of course range is increased slightly with each lower setting, but not much.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Old Eco being new Eco high sounds about right after my ride today. I tried medium and high eco and kinda thought the original eco mode was in between them but further miles seemed to me to show eco high as being what I remembered from the old setting. I like eco high for my riding, I would have tried eco low but once again the e-tube app was playing hell with connecting to my bike so I left it for another day. I am now running the bike in eco high, trail medium, and boost medium which gives me the feeling I want from the system. I ride solo all the time but that is a good idea about putting the bike in eco medium when riding with MTB's as long as they want to wait for my phone to connect to my bike lol.


----------

